# Grand Luxxe NV Meal plans



## tanners7 (Oct 1, 2015)

We will be staying at the Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta in 3 weeks.
I was wondering if the meal plans were a good deal. With the breakfast plan,
we would average 230 pesos for breakfast and if we select the upgraded plan,  394.50 pesos for dinner (which
includes appetizer and dessert).
Were only there for a week and I am not sure we should limit ourselves just to the resort restaurants.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 1, 2015)

We stayed in vallarta, and bought the "a" plan, this was in 2009 so might have changed.  Then you could buy different plans.  We bought a plan that did not include all meals.  It did offer a discount and the food was good.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 1, 2015)

We just stayed there.

We just bought one breakfast and dinner plan.

It was six breakfasts and six dinners.

For two people, that was three nights in the resort restaurants. They onsite restaurants are very good and we thought it was a good deal. Our favorite was Gong.

The rest of the time, we ate off property.

It's a three course meal for dinner and I can't imagine doing that every night. I used most of the breakfast coupons myself because my wife doesn't eat that much for breakfast.

Breakfast is a more like a brunch and if you go close to lunch time (it closes at noon), you won't need to eat until dinner anyway.


----------



## hellolani (May 15, 2016)

*Update on GL / Mayan meal plan*

Okay, so whoever got the meal plan before and said that a couple could split a dinner voucher with app, main and dessert did not eat at Epazote in tower 1.  I got the cauliflower ceviche, which I thought would actually still have fish and seafood, but actually was really just 4 pieces of cauliflower in a vinagrette plated nicely with some squirts of sauce.  Thank goodness we all decided to use vouchers as there is no way we could have used that for a main.  The main itself was quite small.  4 pieces of beef short rib with 3 tiny string beans and 3 tiny carrots and 1 tiny zucchini.

Unless things have changed since I read that report, or I am just a total hog 

Also note - if you have not used up your vouchers by the end of your stay and you want to give them away for someone to use, you can ask the concierge to redate the expiry for you.  They usually expire them on the last day you are there.  This was told to me by the concierge who I went to ask when a nice lady and her friend caught the same golf cart as me heading out, her to the airport and me to the walmart, gave us her last 2 unused breakfast vouchers.  I wanted to ask the concierge if we could actually use them or if they were non transferable as we did not want to get dinged with the full price of a del lago breakfast buffet for 2 adults if they did not accept the voucher.  

He said if it was unexpired we could use it, but this one was expired by one day, the lady of who gave them to us was mistaken.


----------



## mikenk (May 15, 2016)

we just returned today from NV; there was 6 of us. We bought one meal plan which works quite well for that number. We used the 6 breakfast buffets for brunch today when we left - nice to check out and do long buffet before heading to airport.

For the dinner coupons, we generally each order our main course at any restaurant then play it by ear as to when it makes sense to share appetizers and desserts. This time we used four of the dinner coupons at Costa Arena since 4 people wanted Surf and Turf which was the priciest thing on the menu and we liked the appetizer and desert options. We used  the others at the Cantina. BTW, the light show there is terrific.

Mike


----------



## lmpw (Jun 25, 2016)

How much are the meal plans versus the individual meals (breakfast , lunch , dinner) - I'm going to Grand Luxxe with family and friends in early August and am curious of the difference in the prices - I can, of course, contact the property but was just curious if any of you who have been there recently remember the costs. Thanks! Linda


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 25, 2016)

It's about $235. You get six brunches and six dinners which are three courses. The brunch closes about noon so if you go right before it closes, call it lunch. It's huge. 

My wife and I bought one plan and split it up unless you both want massive three course meals every night. Gong was our favorite but all of them are good.


----------



## lmpw (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------



## derb (Jun 27, 2016)

You can purchase any of the meal plans at any time. So if you want to start up real small just to test it, that will be ok.


----------



## Karenann (Jun 27, 2016)

*Good food, reasonable prices*

We were at NV last September and loved the meal plan. I am going in August with two of my daughters and plan to purchase the plan again.  The breakfasts are great: Eat late and avoid having to eat lunch.  Dinner options are varied and wonderful. I can't remember the name, but the French restaurant was the best. We also enjoyed the Mexican in the Spa Tower.  We didn't rent a car and eating at the resort was easier and delicious.  Still, I have read that there are many great restaurants in PV.


----------



## Asl18940 (Jun 29, 2016)

The best way we found to use them was when our kids were younger.  They would eat the appetizers and desserts, and we would have the main course.  Now that they're older, we really only eat main courses, so the dinner plan doesn't work for each of us.  We buy two breakfast and dinners for 4 of us, and an extra breakfast because we love the huge buffets.


----------



## lawduck (Jan 7, 2017)

FYI: They recently changed their meal plans. There is now a plan that is six breakfast and a plan that is 12 breakfasts, lunches, or dinners. The 12 pack averages about 450 pesos a meal, so I would not use it for breakfasts.


----------



## Linda74 (Jan 8, 2017)

Do you remember what the cost of the breakfast and BLD plans were?


----------



## Linda74 (Jan 24, 2017)

They actually still have the six breakfast, six dinner plan.  It cost us $270.  Have not used any yet.  But plan at least to do Tramonto and Azur.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 25, 2017)

Like others say, meal plan is a good deal if you pick the highest price on the menu, at Azur and Quinto. A main course at Azur is between 300 and 500 peso.

We had a great time at Quinto, a steak house at the top of Grand Luxxe Tower 5. Anyone can eat at Quinto - not limited to Grand Luxxe guests. It is a new restaurant with amazing view around the property. Meal plan cannot be used for main course above 600 peso (Maine Lobster and large steak). Talk to the head waiter, David, about the restriction of using meal plan. Do not believe other waiters say because they say different thing.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 25, 2017)

As of January 2017, meal plan price is:

6 breakfast 1755 peso
6 breakfast and 6 lunch/dinner 5394 peso


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Does anyone know what the prices are for the GL Riviera Maya meal plan?


----------



## Linda74 (Jan 26, 2017)

At GM Nuevo now.  Bought the 6 breakfast, six dinner plan.  Did the breakfast buffet yesterday and Tramonto tonight.  Portions are huge.  Way more food than we are used to eating.  So we each left half of every course.  Going forward we might just share a coupon and order an extra app.  Good deal if you are big eaters.  Glad we have another week to stretch out the eating.


----------



## mikenk (Jan 27, 2017)

Linda74 said:


> At GM Nuevo now.  Bought the 6 breakfast, six dinner plan.  Did the breakfast buffet yesterday and Tramonto tonight.  Portions are huge.  Way more food than we are used to eating.  So we each left half of every course.  Going forward we might just share a coupon and order an extra app.  Good deal if you are big eaters.  Glad we have another week to stretch out the eating.



What we do is only use 1 dinner coupon for the two of us. We use the coupon on the most expensive entrée and share the appetizer and dessert. On the breakfast ones, we go about 11ish and just eat light at night. Works well for us. The breakfast coupons are great for the last day; we check out, then go to the buffet, and then to the airport.

Mike


----------



## Linda74 (Feb 2, 2017)

mikenk said:


> What we do is only use 1 dinner coupon for the two of us. We use the coupon on the most expensive entrée and share the appetizer and dessert. On the breakfast ones, we go about 11ish and just eat light at night. Works well for us. The breakfast coupons are great for the last day; we check out, then go to the buffet, and then to the airport.
> 
> Mike


We are almost done with the meal coupons. Just have One breakfast left.  We used 2 pp at dinner as we wanted to eat off property a lot. We dined at Tramonto, Azur and Gong.   Large portions which we never finished.  We have great Italian in the New England area and Tramonto failed.  Azur served excellent appetizers and desserts but the scallops were under cooked and filet very average.  Gong was just ok.  I didn't care for the menu.   All in all I would not do the coupon books again.  We never order app and dessert.  We'd have spent less on our own and felt forced to eat huge breakfasts etc.  at $270, no deal.


----------

